# Trapped



## squiggley (21 Dec 2009)

The sucker holding my dc had started to harden and lost its grip today. Ordered a new one from AE. Later this afternoon I noticed it had droped again and I noticed this.






Thought I was going to add a to dc to the AE order but






Just swimming free behind my thumb


----------



## amy4342 (21 Dec 2009)

I've lost 4 fish that way! A cardinal, then another Cardinal, and then, I found a gold tetra AND a Cardinal in there in the same time! All in the space of like, two weeks. None of mine survived  . I put a mesh on the bottom then, but now it dosen't work. But I'm afraid to take the mesh off. Unbelievable!


----------



## Themuleous (22 Dec 2009)

Daft thing!! It must have jumped into it pass the air bubble!!!

Sam


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Dec 2009)

amy4342 said:
			
		

> I've lost 4 fish that way! A cardinal, then another Cardinal, and then, I found a gold tetra AND a Cardinal in there in the same time! All in the space of like, two weeks. None of mine survived  . I put a mesh on the bottom then, but now it dosen't work. But I'm afraid to take the mesh off. Unbelievable!



why doesnt it work? surely the mesh still allows gas exchange to take place?


----------



## squiggley (22 Dec 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Daft thing!! It must have jumped into it pass the air bubble!!!
> 
> Sam



It had fallen to the bottom of the tank and therefore filled with water so no air bubble to jump thru


----------



## Themuleous (23 Dec 2009)

Oh right I see.

Sam


----------



## Simon D (24 Dec 2009)

Amazing! Great pics, well done for the safe release and thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Will Ingram (7 Jan 2010)

Strange!
What is that fish that anyway?


----------

